# Any Russian expats in Riyadh



## BosstjanK (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, and would like to meet some Russian expats to socialise and improve my Russian language which I've been studying for the past two years.


----------

